# Toy haul truck plan needed



## Grandpa (Apr 7, 2013)

Woodcraft, Grizzly, and many others sell plans for toy wood trucks, trains, and other equipment. Our son now works in an iron mine and he operates one of the huge Komatso haul trucks. Plans and parts kits used to be listed for one of these, but I cannot find a listing anywhere, this particular one must no longer be available.

Any suggestions for a current source? Or anybody have a haul truck plan that is no longer needed?

Thanks a lot, Jim


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

Toys and joys has a mining truck.
It looks like this.


----------



## Grandpa (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks!

I had not found their website while Google searching for a haul truck plan. I think this is a different company than those selling plans at Woodcraft, Grizzly, etc. But I can make this one look like the Komatsu our son drives. His will handle up to 320 tons of iron ore per load, and is about the same size as my shop barn that is 30' x 56'!

I appreciate the lead, and compliments on the one pictured.

cYa, Grandpa


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*320 tons! WOW...*

I had to see what that truck looked like:
http://images.search.yahoo.com/sear...=ytff1-tyc-inbox&sz=all&va=komatsu+haul+truck


----------



## Grandpa (Apr 7, 2013)

Here's a pic of the Komatsu haul truck our son operates. It looks similar enough to the Toys & Joys plan mentioned earlier that I think I can make it a pretty close match. We've stood next to one at the mine, and climbed up one in the maintenance shop - unbelievably huge! Radiator - 2-car garage door in size. Right hand rear view mirror - about 30 feet from the drivers seat, which is about 20 feet above ground. But the digger that loads these truck is bigger. 320 tons of ore


----------



## ItsFlybye (Aug 13, 2013)

It is hard to believe people still manage to tip these things over.


----------



## gerard (Oct 5, 2017)

Bonjour, ou peut on trouver les plants svp.
merci


----------



## mezateus (7 mo ago)

Grandpa said:


> Woodcraft, Grizzly, and many others sell plans for toy wood trucks, trains, and other equipment. Our son now works in an iron mine and he operates one of the huge Komatso haul trucks. Plans and parts kits used to be listed for one of these, but I cannot find a listing anywhere, this particular one must no longer be available.
> 
> Any suggestions for a current source? Or anybody have a haul truck plan that is no longer needed?
> 
> Thanks a lot, Jim


----------



## mezateus (7 mo ago)

Hope this helps out


----------

